# New to fishing, interested in Cobia



## The new guy (Sep 16, 2014)

Any help would be humbly appreciated. 

I just moved to area last year and decided against the progress of my masters degree to get back into fishing! ITS BEEN AWESOME :thumbup:. New to saltwater fishing I've managed to score a free gator rod (extra fast action) for kings and I picked up a Penn Fierce 6000 for general use. I started fishing in May and predominately pier fish. I know that cobia season will be here in the spring and I'm looking to get setup early for it. I picked up a penn 706 (same as the reel on my king rod) and now looking for a rod. What rod is ideal for cobia fishing? I'm not opposed to building one or buying one, but talking with the others on the pier, the gator I own will not handle the jigs required for cobia. Any help would be appreciated. What I'm looking for is something that will work with cobia and that can be used for live bait during king season (if its possible). 

Any advice would be huge! My experience level is limited to king mackerel and good ole bass and brim.... On the plus side I did hook and play with a tarpon (by accident)


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

First off welcome to the forum! From what I here tiderider on this forum is the go to man to get a rod built. I've seen some of his rods and they are amazing! For the blank, it depends on your budget. I built a Rainshadow 1088 for the exact purpose you described. I paid $200 for the blank, thread, epoxy, reel seat, fuji k guides, and cork grips (find thick ones if you are leaning towards cork grips). That included shipping. If you order online, therodroom.com is what I recommend if they have what you want


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome! Cobia season will be a first for me as well!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

a gator t90l is a very good ling rod they are almost unbreakable, some other options are rainshadow, seeker, viper just depends on your budget. You will want a good pair of glasses, most people are looking at about 200-500 yards out. Also get accurate! throw at every bottle, bag or target until you are deadly accurate. Bring your A-game, from high school students to commercial fisherman those boys on the pier can fish and fish hard! And have fun, thats the most important!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

And remember you dont have to have a fancy rod to kill fish! whatever rod feels best to you.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

+1 on the gator and the rainshadow 1088


----------



## The new guy (Sep 16, 2014)

I appreciate y'all's help. I may be picking up a gator tomorrow. Found a good used one. If it falls through I will most likely buy a 1088 blank and build it up


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I love my 1088! Most versatile rod I've ever had. Slings jigs and baits so easily


----------



## The new guy (Sep 16, 2014)

I need to find a place to put my hands on a 1088 and feel her out


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Depending on where you're located, we might be able to meet up at Pensacola Pier and you can throw mine. The only problem right now is it had mono on it for king fishing, so it won't throw a jig as far as it does with braid. PM me if you're interested and we'll work it out


----------



## The new guy (Sep 16, 2014)

As much as I appreciate it, I'm unable to throw a rod due to some recent surgery. I'm hearing enough positive things about the 1088 I may just go with it and push the I believe button. Is the full model sw1088?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The new guy said:


> As much as I appreciate it, I'm unable to throw a rod due to some recent surgery. I'm hearing enough positive things about the 1088 I may just go with it and push the I believe button. Is the full model sw1088?


I'm sorry to hear about that. Any time away from the water is not fun... And yes sir. Here's the link to the blank http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/SW1088-RAINSHADOW-RX7-SALTWATER-185p281.htm


----------



## Blackwaterboyz (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey if you are interested I have a gator t90l forsale. You can txt me if interested @ 8504637686


----------



## The new guy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you for the link, your help has been huge.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The new guy said:


> Thank you for the link, your help has been huge.


No problem. Just helping out a fellow fisher. Not too bad of advice for a youngin'. That website is a great place to order from and the shipping was fast. It was delivered 2 days after I ordered with standard shipping.


----------

